# Stop Shipment While in Transit?



## lonestaralaskan

This may seem crazy, but we want to stop our international removal from Portland to Grenada mid-shipment. We realized the shipping company is a scam, and they were lying to us about the location of our goods. We have since read several bad reviews about how they tack many charges onto you once the goods arrive. 

We live on a sailboat and have decided to sail it back to Florida. Our stuff is currently located in the Port of Everglades in Fort Lauderdale, a perfect location for us to retrieve our things. I found out this information by contacting the logistics company where we dropped our stuff off 6 weeks ago, and they were able to contact the actual shipper and give us the information.

The agent, when confronted, accused us of impersonating them to get the info. The truth is - once I knew the web address of the shipper, I simply looked up our booking number in their system and could see where our stuff was, when it arrived (january 24th), when its slated to be shipped, (March 10th), and when it should arrive.

But now we don't want it to come because we are afraid of all the fees they are going to charge us for once it gets here.

If we revoke the power of attorney and contact the Port of Everglades, is it possible we could just go get our stuff? Would love to hear from someone in the industry if this is possible.

Thanks - and for those shipping items overseas, be really careful who you deal with. The ones we picked are very shady.


----------



## Nomoss

Fees due to be paid on the arrival of your goods in Grenada probably consist of import duties and taxes charged by the government there, plus customs agent's fees for handling the importation. Surely you checked these out before deciding to ship your stuff there?

I suggest you tell the shipping agent to redirect the goods back to the US, rather than trying to bypass their arrangements. This may incur some charges, as they will have booked space for the rest of the journey, which they will have to cancel.

If you have any real complaint about your shipping agent, apart from heaving read bad reports about them online, I suggest you pursue your complaint via the appropriate authorities in the US.


----------

